# Mini PC für 100€ ?



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Hallo liebe Hardware Forum Community.
Ich bin vor kurzer Zeit auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen: Workshop: Windows-8-PC für 99 Euro - PC Magazin

Dort wird gezeigt wie man einen PC für 99€ bauen kann. Dazu wird ein mini ITX Mainboard verwendet, indem schon ein Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte integriert sind.

Nun zu meiner Frage ist es den möglich einen PC für 100 Euro zu konfigurieren der auch ein bisschen was kann? Hab mal ein bisschen auf Google gesucht doch kosten die teile jetzt meistens mehr.
Hättet ihr da ein Paar alternativen im Hinterkopf.

Würde mir vielleicht auch mal für 100€ so ein teil zusammen stellen und mal gucken was man bekommt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Was soll denn mit dem PC gemacht werden?


----------



## jamie (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Was heißt "ein Bisschen was kann"? Für 100 Tacken bekommst du nun mal kaum Leistung.


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ich will damit ja nicht zocken aber Internet (youtube) und Win 7 (oder XP) wäre schön. Villeicht noch CS oder so also viel Leistung muss das ding nicht haben nur das was man für 100 halt kann ich wundere mich blos das man für 100 einen Funktionierenden pc bauen kann.


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. Februar 2014)

Was für ne Auflösung? Bei YT in FHD geht die CPU in die Knie und es ruckelt.


----------



## Suffi30 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Youtube in Full Hd packt der e350 Problemlos


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Muss nicht mal Full HD vielleicht HD Ready
das teil wärs mir schon wert wenn er Combat Arms systemanforderungen - Systemanforderungen das auf HD Ready einigermaßen Abspielen könnte. Kann er Wahrscheinlich nicht aber sonst halt Office und Youtube.


----------



## Suffi30 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ist das Combat Arms gratis? Wenn ja kann ich es gerne mal austesten für dich hab einen zuhause.
Full HD youtube videos packt er auf jeden Fall Problemlos


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ja ist kostenlos hier der link COMBAT ARMS EUROPE - The Best Online FPS Action in Europe - Main

würde mich echt interessieren ob er's packt ein bisschen laggts sind da aber immer (liegt am Spiel)


----------



## Suffi30 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Probiere es bei gelegenheit weiss aber nicht ob ich heute noch dazu komme


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

schon okey, danke schonmal


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Februar 2014)

Es macht wahrscheinlich mehr sinn, in gebrauchte Sockel 775 Teile zu investieren. Cpus kriegt man ab 15€ hinterhergeworfen und eine 9800 gtx+ gibt es mit etwas Glück auch ab 20€. Es lohnt aber erst richtig, wenn man noch Laufwerke, Gehäuse und den Rest der Infrastruktur für wenig Geld bekommt oder noch da liegen hat.


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

also ich hab nen läppi mit amd e450 (ist sehr ähnlich, nur paar takte mehr), da läuft immerhin diablo 3 (zwar lahm und rucklig, aber es läuft, und nicht nur so als slide show, man kann zocken)
torchlight geht richtig gut, sogar ohne den netbook modus
kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das browsergame läuft


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ist kein browser game spondern schon im client aber wirst wohl recht haben das spiel läuft auch auf meinem uralt dell mit pentum M es läuft zwar aber ist nicht spielbar weil es halt so laggt aber der E350 hat ja ne ganze ecke mehr leistung.


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ah, ok
wie groß ist denn der download? 
ich könnt mal probieren


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

installiert hat das spiel bei mir ca 4,6GB


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

naja, dann aber download über nacht, mal sehen, wahrscheinlich mach ich mal


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Was haltet ihr davon wenn ich ca 140€ drauflege würde sich das lohnen? Also 240€

Habe mal was vorkonfiguriert stimmt aber Wahrscheinlich hinten und vorne nicht.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207bdb9779e2c840a1e2a1bf0a5d6f5a407720f934cd

kann man da auch noch sparen? Brauche den eigentlich nur als 2. Rechner.


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

vorsicht, board ist sockel 1155, cpu sockel 1150
ansonsten könnte man das machen, wär auf jedenfall einiges schneller als amd e350


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

dann so: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207118b49cbbab4939a2e1644c2ae94d67b3b5c56f7c

würde das Netzteil den reichen? Stehen zwar 500w drauf aber für 30€ mit gehäuse mm..


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

passt aber immer noch nicht zusammen, muss beides 1155 oder beides 1150 sein, besser 1150, da neuer
netzteil reicht locker, der pc bräuchte höchstens um die 150W, eher weniger
ob das netzteils gut ist glaub ich kaum,
ich würds riskieren
ein problem könnte bestehen, haswell (die aktuelle intel generation) braucht für die low power states c6 und c7 eine sehr gleichmäßige abgabe sehrt kleiner ströme
man könnte diese powers states aber vermutlich deaktivieren, wenns nicht gehen sollte


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

habs nochmal geändert: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22019a10f4814bd2fcfd821d764eb0fcf8fe9fbc9c8f2

ich hatte aber voher schon das MSI H81M-P33 Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Mainboard passt das nicht? das hat doch den 1150 sockel.

hab noch den Ram geändert der andere war glaub ein bisschen arg schlecht.

zitat**: ein problem könnte bestehen, haswell (die aktuelle intel generation) braucht für die low power states c6 und c7 eine sehr gleichmäßige abgabe sehrt kleiner ströme
man könnte diese powers states aber vermutlich deaktivieren, wenns nicht gehen sollte

**
da komm ich nimmer mit


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

mir zeigts immer noch 1155 board an, naja, ist auch egal, hauptsache du achtest drauf, wenn du bestellst 

das sind so stromspar modi der neuesten generation
wenn das netzteil nicht in der lage ist, sehr kleine ströme sehr präzise abzugeben, dann kanns abstürzen, wenns in einen dieser modi runtergeht
die kann man im bios aber deaktivieren, ist nicht so tragisch, braucht dann halt paar watt mehr (insgesamt, während man sachen macht isses eh nicht in diesen modi)
besser wärs na klar, wenns geht


----------



## Kirch (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

glaub das ist das günstigst machbare,

1 x Seagate Samsung Spinpoint M8  160GB, SATA 3Gb/s (ST160LM003/HN-M160MBB)
1 x Crucial SO-DIMM  2GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT25664BF160B)
1 x ASUS C8HM70-I/HDMI, HM70 (PC3-10667S DDR3) (90MB0EZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x LC-Power LC-1340mi 75W extern, Mini-ITX

ca. 130€, aber ob damit CS spielen kannst wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Edit: Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut im Board ist ein Intel HD 2000 und spiele wie Fifa, Starcraft, WoW, Sims und CS sollten machbar sein.


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Hey mal ein danke an euch beide 

@BertB: du musst erst deinen Warenkorb leeren und dann den link anklicken. 
Und ja das ist nicht so tragisch (muss den strom eh nicht zahlen) blos wenn es das nicht kann und ich das nicht direkt einstelle stürzt das dann ab und ist kaputt oder Stürzt es nur ab?

jetzt bleibt blos die Entscheidung wie viel ich ausgeben will.

und falls ich die günstige variante wähle welches Mainboard ich nehmen sollte. Asus C8HM70-I/HDMI Intel HM70 So.BGA Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX

oder 43417 - ASRock E350M1 AMD A50M So.FM1 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX

sind ja beide etwa gleich teuer deshalb bleibt die frage welches hat mehr Leistung?


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

deswegen passiert nix, höchstens absturz
dann muss man halt die powersates c6 und c7 im bios deaktivieren

aus anderen gründen kann ein billiges netzteil schon den pc ins nirvana schicken, aber normalerweise auch nicht, der zieht ja keine hohen ströme

falls atoms und e350... schwer zu sagen
gegen die beiden könnte man die 250€ version mit der hd7750 aber echt schon fast als "zockermühle" bezeichnen,
wäre viel stärker für games

der hier wäre auch noch nett
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Pentium-G3220-2x-3-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_931549.html
sind halt wieder 15€ mehr
der celeron geht aber auch, gegen die atom und e350 ist der auch schnell
der pentium hat halt nicht nur mehr takt sondern auch mehr cache (son schneller interner zwischenspeicher)


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ist n Celeron.
Auf Sandy Basis. 

Der Celeron hat mehr CPU Leistung, der E450 mehr GPU Leistung.

Das 250 Euro System von weiter oben dreht um beide aber locker seine Runden...


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

der Intel Pentium G3220 ist schon stark der würde sogar bf4 schaffen ich glaub aber nicht das die GPU da mitzieht trotzdem kann man für 245€ nicht das geringste sagen


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

die 7750 ist nicht so schlecht, jedenfalls immer noch besser als alle igpus, selbst als die von nem a10 7850k oder iris pro von intel

vor allem ist das die stärkste, die keinen pcie 6pin stecker will, 
obwohl das netzteil in dem gehäuse den wermutlich hat, wenns 500W sein soll

edit: hat keinen, wobei man adapter nehmen könnte, sind bei karte, die es brauchen meistens dabei


----------



## Frischling1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

hey du meinst ich brauch nen adapter von 6 pin auf 4 pin

hab mal ein bisschen Rumgeschaut und Rausgefunden das der pc BF3 auf hoch schaffen sollte und das für 265 Euro das ist unglaublich. Mein 3 Jahre altes Laptop hat 900 gekostet und kann nichtmal mehr Minecraft gescheit abspielen.


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Wenn du es dir leisten kannst, nimm vielleicht lieber:
1 x Sharkoon MA-A1000
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)
Da bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite, was das Netzteil angeht...

//edit:
Ach ja, du brauchst keine Adapter. Die 7750 benötigt keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss.


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ne, brauchst keinen adapter, jedenfalls nicht mit der 7750, die hat keinen extra stromport, strom vom mainboard reicht
mit ner dickeren karte bräuchteste einen, die sind bei den karten aber üblicherweise dabei

edti: hatte der vor mir auch schon geschrieben


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Nur mal so am Rande, normalerweise würde ich das aber nicht empfehlen. Wenn ein Netzteil zu wenig PCIe 6 oder 8-Port Stecker hat, hat das auch meistens seine Gründe. An das BeQuiet würde ich z.B. auch keine stärkere Grafikkarte dranhängen.


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ist schon klar
das nt ist in som tower schon drin
das teil/die kombo gibts auch schon ewig (hab ich vor jahren schon bei fertig pcs gesehen)
beides zusammen ~30€
viel taugen kann das nicht, nominell aber 500W
der thread sucht den minimum preis für "spielbar"
die 7750 ohne extra stromport soll das teil wohl verkraften

bq! + sharkoon sehen aber gut aus, das budget steigt halt immer weiter
der tower mit dem 500w nt ist auf jeden fall rotze dagegen
musst wissen
so langsam würd sichs dann aber was "richtig" brauchbarem nähern


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Hey,
was meint ihr https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207dab4cf46b98931efcc3b37a4c1c55b77989c092f8 dazu.

geht jetzt schon über 300€ also würde ich den dann so als Main PC nutzen. 

oder was haltet ihr von dieser zusammenstellung: Gaming Pc für 300


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Das Gehäuse hat kein USB 3.0... Aber kannst du natürlich auch nehmen. Wie gesagt, das Sharkoon hat ein super P/L. 

Die Gaming-PC-Konfig könntest du auch nehmen, dann aber BITTE NICHT mit dem vorgeschlagenen Netzteil! Das ist auch nicht viel besser als das in dem Gehäuse integrierte.


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

möchte halt wenn dann alles bei mindfactroy bestellen das gibts da glaub nicht.


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ach dein Mainboard hat eh kein USB 3.0. Dann ist es ja sowieso egal, wenn du keins haben möchtest.

Ansonsten vielleicht:
Zalman T1U3 Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, und
ASRock H81M-HDS Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

wenn du die 7770, wie in dem video, echt für nen 10er mehr herkriegst, dann nimm die (da stand 85€ ?)
die braucht aber normalerweise nen 6pin pcie stecker,
oder halt adapter,
angegeben ist sie mit 80W, mainboard darf laut pcie norm nur 75W liefern, also sehr knapp drunter
-> adapter sollte kein problem sein
müsste dabei sein (bei der karte)

die ist im verhältnis zur 7750 wie 5 zu 4 von der leistung (shaderzahl auf dem chip)

athlon ii x4 statt pentium könnte man auch überlegen
bei games wie anno 2070 und star craft 2 wäre der pentium schneller
bei allem anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher,
wenn mehr als zwei kerne oder threads unterstützt kann der pentium schon abfallen
zu der karte passt der aber allemal (meist wird die limitieren, wie sichs gehört)
ich googles mal


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

wie siehts den so aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207a3baa060e20721253580862351ba59eb431f214cc

Mainboard hab ich übernommen Gehäuse hab ich jetzt das rote sharkoon hat USB3 und ist günstig und lieferbar!
und noch ein laufwerk dazu viel teuer sollte es jetzt aber nicht mehr werden, da ich ja eigentlich einen pc habe das einzige was man noch überdenken könnte wäre wenn man die radeon 7770 reinkauft statt die 7750 oder was ist die beste für den preis

und in den videos nehmen die alle einen AMD Prozessor für die Low Budget PCs was meint ihr?

Edit**: ihr seit schneller als ich fragen kann


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Aja die 7770 hat mit das beste P/L. Irgendwie sind wir von den 100€ aber jetzt ganz schön weit abgekommen 

Wenn du die 7770 nimmst, kannst du vielleicht auch 350 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Bronze nehmen, dann brauchst du keinen Adapter. Aber wie gesagt, von den 100€ ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen^^

Im Mittel ist der Pentium noch die schnellere CPU: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...ssoren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel-675663/


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

find keinen konkret direkten vergleich, glaube, dass du mit athlon ii x4 auf sockel fm2 in den meisten games besser fährst (so klang der tenor von reviews, aber keine bechmarks so richtig dabei)
i3 wärs wieder was anderes, aber pentium scheint echt nur bei echtzeitstrategie games wie star craft 2 und anno 2070 besser zu sein als der athlon
ansonsten umgekehrt, grad battlefield und co

also das video ist nicht so verkehrt, außer netzteil

dewn zalman tower find ich schick, ist aber für mATX, vorsicht
das mainboard im selben post na klart auch,
nur nicht mit was anderem mischen, was größer ist (ATX = standardgröße)


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22062a2b349b1588e59f469c55ac8e85745c72ac49a24 ja ihr habt recht das teil wird immer teuer :-/

könnte man da noch irgentwo sparen oder...


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Man könnte 4GB Ram nehmen, BF4 auf Ultra schafft das Ding eh nicht.

4GB Crucial CT51264BA160B DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single - Hardware,

Ansonsten kann man noch etwa 10€ mit einer 500GB Platte einsparen.

Brauchst du ein DVD-Laufwerk? Windows kann man auch vom USB-Stick installieren


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

was ist denn dein bisheriger pc, oder willst du 2 haben?
vielleicht könnte man bei dem ne karte rein -> fertig


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

hab nur mein Laptop. Ram hab ich mir auch überlegt Hdd lohnt sich net weil 500GB und 10€ außerdem ist die Seagate recht schnell.


Wäre der PC schneller wie ein Laptop (ich Nehms mal stark an) mit:
Intel Core i5 480M mit 2,66GHz
AMD radeon HD 65550M
8GB DDR3 ram


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

achso,
na gegen den wird die 7750/7770 einem rennpferd gleichen
der i5 da drin ist aber nicht schlecht, habe selbst nen läppi mit dem i5 430m
ist eher vergleichbar mit nem niedrig getakteten desktop i3, weil der hyperthreding/smt hat (2 simulierte kerne)

zum zocken viel schneller, wegen der karte, cpu lastiges zeug ähnlich (also anwendungen, selbst cpu lastige games würden vermutlich von der läppi karte gebremst)

du hast im läppi 6550m, die desktop 7770 ist schneller als die 6970m, der damaligen top laptop karte
sämtliche mit 66xxm, 67xxm und 68xxm liegen da noch dazwischen

fast immer kommts beim zocken ja auf die karte an


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

also meinst du der Prozessor im pc sollte besser sein? Wenn ich mir schon ein nen PC kauf obwohl ich noch einen Laptop habe sollte der schon besser sein ^^

der laptop ist aber eigentlich total unter aller sau ich kann nichtmal minecraft ohne fps einbrüche spielen nur LoL auf mittel geht gut.


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Der G3220 hat zwar nur 2 Threads, ist aber insgesamt schon ein Stückchen schneller als der i5 480M.

Der G3220 mit der HD 7770 wird schon einen ordentlichen Leistungssprung bringen im Vergleich zu deinem Laptop, aktuelle High-End-Titel kannst du aber natürlich nicht auf Ultra spielen. Mit verringerter Auflösung und niedrigeren Einstellungen sollten aber auch die laufen.

Wenn du einen "guten" PC haben willst, musst du schon mehr anlegen. Grob geschätzt fängt das so ab 500€ an. Da kann man dann auch langsam auf einen Intel Quad und eine Karte wie die R9 270 schielen.


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

minecraft ist schon sehr cpu lastig, mag aber zwe schnellere kerne glaub lieber als 2 schwächere kerne + 2 virtuelle
aktueller desktop pentium wäre deutlich vorn
gibt aber games, die mehr als 2 threads fordern oder stark einbrechen
die karte im laptop ist halt, im vergleich zu der 7770/7750 für desktop, echt erbärmlich schwach
wahrscheinlich bist du trotzdem immer im grafiklimit, auch bei minecraft, ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Also ich muss jetzt nicht umbedingt die neusten spiele spielen. LoL Combatarms, PlanetSide 2, Crysis 2, Minecraft, BF3 sollten auf Mid-High laufen schöne wäre noch Crysis 3 auf low und BF4 auf low.

Crysis 3 - AMD Radeon 
Battlefield 4 on Pentium G3220 + HD 7770 (1920x1080) - YouTube

Die Schneiden sich villeicht zusammen aber wenn das auf Low läuft bin ich eigentlich zufrieden für 350€

wenn es die free to plays für die nächsten 3-4 jahre packt auf 1080p reicht mir das auch volkommen


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

also im vergleich zum laptop isses zum zocken um welten besser,
soviel steht fest
das liegt vor allem an der 7770/7750

pentium scheint für den preis doch sehr vernünftig, habe nochmal die tabelle von post 41 angeschaut

einen weiteren vorteil seh ich noch bei intel board falls du in 1 oder 2 jahren doch noch nen i5 und ne dann aktuelle karte mit unter 150W und einem pcie stecker willst, 
kannst du den easy aufrüsten (man weiß ja nie , auch drum würd ich das bq! s7 350W nehmen, was den stecker hat)

obs dann für sockel fm2 was viel stärkeres als den athlon ii x4 geben wird, glaub ich kaum,
bei sockel 1150 ist das jetzt schon so


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Das mit den Free-To-Plays kann dir keiner garantieren... Niemand kann in die Zukunft blicken  
Für die genannten Spiele sollte es mit Einschränkungen reichen, für das kleine Geld ist es schon ein ziemlich gutes System.

Hier mal der einzige Test den ich zum G3220 kenne, leider auf polnisch  Mit dem Google-Übersetzer kann man aber das Wichtigste erahnen (und die Diagramme zum Glück sowieso lesen):
Pentium G3220, Pentium G3420, Pentium G3430 – test tanich procesorów Haswell :: PCLab.pl


----------



## Der_G4mer (13. Februar 2014)

Hab mal n Video gesehen für 200€ ein pc, läuft sogar die Kampagne von ghosts auf Low und BF4 Kampagne auch. CS sollte daher kein Problem darstellen. 

Hier mal der Link(hoffe er funktioniert)

http://youtu.be/BkaA8C--LvY


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

@ dn1987p
netter test, der spricht schon ne deutliche sprache
pentium g3220 > athlon ii x4

habe die seite schon öfter gesehen, scheinen das polnische referenz hardware e-zine zu sein


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

das mit der Polinschen bringt mir nicht so viel dafür ist meine Fachkenntnis zu gering und google übersetzt einfach zu schlecht ich schau lieber bei GPUBoss/CPUBoss

Also ihr meint das ich mit dem PC recht gut fahre. Oder soll ich Lieber den aus dem Video nachbauen wäre immerhin 50€ teurer (also lohnt sich der Leistungschub für 50€)?


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*



Frischling1996 schrieb:


> das mit der Polinschen bringt mir nicht so viel dafür ist meine Fachkenntnis zu gering und google übersetzt einfach zu schlecht ich schau lieber bei GPUBoss/CPUBoss


 
Die Seiten sind absolut nicht aussagekräftig in der Praxis... Dann lieber einen polnischen Test den ich zwar auch nicht lesen kann, aber welche Hardware benutzt und was gebenchmarkt wurde sieht man ja trotzdem. Dort sind die Werte dann auch relevant und vergleichbar.



Frischling1996 schrieb:


> Also ihr meint das ich mit dem PC recht gut fahre. Oder soll ich Lieber den aus dem Video nachbauen wäre immerhin 50€ teurer (also lohnt sich der Leistungschub für 50€)?



Welche PCs willst du jetzt vergleichen? Die HD 7770 ist die mit Abstand schnellste Grafikkarte, die in diesem Thread genannt wurde (abgesehen von der R9 270).


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*



Frischling1996 schrieb:


> das mit der Polinschen bringt mir nicht so viel dafür ist meine Fachkenntnis zu gering und google übersetzt einfach zu schlecht ich schau lieber bei GPUBoss/CPUBoss
> 
> Also ihr meint das ich mit dem PC recht gut fahre. Oder soll ich Lieber den aus dem Video nachbauen wäre immerhin 50€ teurer (also lohnt sich der Leistungschub für 50€)?


 Welchen meinst du jetzt?

Der mit 7770?
Die ist viel viel schneller als die 630 ausm Video. Die 630 hat ja nur DDR3 ram, da kann nix bei rumkommen.


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Entweder das was bisher konfiguriert wurde für 350€

oder das set aus dem Video: 300€
Gaming Pc für 300


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

so würd ichs machen

350 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
netzteil = 34€
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk
DVD laufwerk = 13€
MSI H81M-P33 Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
mainboard h81,mATX = 37€
Intel Pentium G3220 2x 3.00GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
pentium g3220 = 47€
Zalman T1 Plus Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,
gehäuse zalman = 21€
500GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST500DM002 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA
hdd = 40€
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
ram = 60€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_949041.html
hd7770 = 83€

= 335€

ram könnte man zur not erst mal nur einen riegel nehmen, = -30€
würd ich aber nicht machen

damit geht schon gut was, sämtliche spiele würden laufen, viele auch echt ordentlich
evergoodies von vor 2-3 jahren und davor sowieso

wenn nochmal 70 euro drauflegst für ne r9 270 wärs echt schon ne ziemlich gute zockermühle (r9 270 = ~150€)
dann ist man halt schon über 400€


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Wie gesagt, das Netzteil würde ich nicht nehmen. Auf keinen Fall.

Ansonsten haben wir doch schon alles mehr oder minder durchgekaut...

Der Pentium ist im Durchschnitt etwas schneller als der Athlon, aber das ist auch vom Spiel abhängig. 

Wenn du in das 300€ System ein brauchbares Netzteil einbaust, 8 GB Ram, eine 1 TB Festplatte und ein DVD-Laufwerk bist du doch auch locker bei 350€, sogar mehr.

Wenn du hier nur 4GB Ram nimmst, eine 500GB Festplatte und das DVD-Laufwerk weg lässt, kostet das System auch nur etwa 300€...

Benchmarks zu den Prozessoren haben wir dir auch geliefert, wenn auch auf polnisch ^^. Die Entscheidung können wir dir jetzt aber nicht abnehmen.

//edit:


BertB schrieb:


> MSI H81M-P33 Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
> mainboard h81,mATX = 37€


 
Das hat wieder kein USB 3.0. Ein MB mit USB 3.0 kostet nicht wirklich mehr...

//edit2: Hier, knapp 300€
Klick


----------



## TechBone (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

100€? pc? Atom? Intel?

Weiß nich!°


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*



dn1987p schrieb:


> //edit:
> 
> 
> Das hat wieder kein USB 3.0. Ein MB mit USB 3.0 kostet nicht wirklich mehr...
> ...



hast recht, hab halt das billigste gepostet, 
mag kein asrock mehr, hätt man trotzdem vergleichen können (hatte mal sorgen damit, fx8350 immer instabil, sogar @ stock, bilde mir ein, es lag am board)

edit: hat doch usb 3.0, oder meinste header für vorne?


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ich hab ein P67 Pro3 und läuft tip top mit meinen i5 2500k. Es sind halt ziemlich billige Boards aber halt auch zu einem sehr guten Preis. Das P/L stimmt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

das war halt das erste "am3+" board, wasses überhaupt gab, noch mit dem chipsatz 890fx (eigentlich ein am3 chipsatz, war mir nicht klar zu der zeit) (890fx deluxe 5)
fx 8350 steht auf der supportliste
board war auch nicht billig, hat aktiven spawakühler so mit lüfter und heatpipe
mit phenom ii x4 wars einwandfrei, mit fx 8350 bin ich enttäuscht, neuestes uefi ist auch drauf
ich fass die marke jedenfalls mit der beißzange nicht mehr an (vielleicht ungerecht, aber es gibt ja auswahl genug)


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ich glaube ich machs jetzt so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22062a2b349b1588e59f469c55ac8e85745c72ac49a24
hat ich ja vohin schon ich glaube aber die 50€ sinds schon wert ram und hdd kann kann immer gebrauchen und auch wiederverwenden.

das Mainboard hat doch usb 3.0 oder täusche ich mich da.

bin mir blos noch unsicher das Mainboard hat ja 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 und die GPU PCIe 3.0 x16 macht das was aus zieht das die Leistung runter?

Allen in allem kann man für 350 wohl echt nichts gegen diesen PC sagen.

Jetzt könnte ich noch einen Monitor brauchen ca 150€ soll ich da lieber in die Monitor Abteilung oder könnt ihr mir da auch helfen. (beim Monitor lege ich wert auf Reaktionszeit und Imput-lagg weil das bei LoL und Combatarms sehr wichtig ist aber auch das Bild sollte gut sein wenn das für die 150 möglich ist. 1080p wäre auch schön selbst wenn der pc nicht so stark ist.

hatte villeicht an den hier gedacht: 23,6" (59,94cm) Asus VN Serie VN247H schwarz 1920x1080


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

pc sieht gut aus, 
monitor kenn ich mich nicht so aus
asus find ich immer gut
viel glück mit dem pc 

pcie 2.0 vs 3.0: bei ganz starken karten kanns 1-2% kosten, irrelevant


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Bericht: PCIe 3.0 vs. PCIe 2.0 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase es macht fast keinen Unterschied, ob du PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0 hast, selbst bei einer High End Karte.


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Okey, vielleicht geh ich dann lieber in den Monitor Bereich trotzdem danke und vor allem danke an alle die mir so toll geholfen haben.

Ich geh mal davon aus das sich Prozessor und GPU sowie das Mainboard ganz gut vertragen?

kabel und Adapter liegen bei denk ich mal

hab noch was gefunden aber denke der kommt nicht an unseren hin FAQ Der ideale Gaming-PC - ComputerBase Forum da gibts net liste für einen mit 325€


ich denke ich werde aber erst morgen bestellen ich lass es mir nochmal durch den kopf gehen und morgen voralleim wegen Midnight shopping.


Edit: dann Spare ich mir die Paar Euro lieber. Und nehme das mainboard mit PCIe 2


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ist doch sehr ähnlich, nur ne ältere generation von der cpu (schlechter, aber ähnlich, das gleiche in grün, nur sockel 1155)


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Also ist unserer sogar einen ganzen deut besser und nur 25€ mehr


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

der andere hat aber die 7770
ich würd immernoch die und das nt mit 350W und dem pcie stecker nehmen: +15€
die bessere karte wird spürbar sein


----------



## dn1987p (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Hä? Die will er doch jetzt nehmen? Sowie das 350W-Netzteil. Siehe hier. Ich verstehe den Einwand jetzt nicht so ganz...


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ah, perfekt
da musste man den warenkorb erstmal leeren,
ich dachte er will doch etwas sparen und wollte nicht mehr rumbohren

so ists meiner meinung nach optimal fürs geld


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

also wegen den paar Euros mach ich jetzt auch nicht rum  bore auch gerne rum ich glaub aber wir haben jetzt so ziemlich das Beste fürs Geld.


Nur muss man bei PCs aufpassen man fängt klein an und macht immer ein anderes teil rein für ein paar euro und schon ist man bei 1000€ oder so und das brauch ich wirklich nicht. Wir waren ja auch erst bei 100€ aber das ist glaub besser so hab ich auch gleich noch nen gescheiten PC dabei und nicht nur ein weiteres ding das nicht richtig leistet.


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

sorry
find auch, dasses jetz sehr gut ist, für 350 wirste nix besseres finden

wird richtig gut, vor allem, da du bisher den läppi gewohnt bist 
gegen den isses oberschnell

selbst viele, die in den blödia markt rennen, und kaufen dann für nen tausender hauptsache i7, aber nur gt 640, würden doof aus der wäsche schauen,
wenn sies direkt vergleichen könnten
und merken dann gar nicht, dass ihre karre lahm ist, weil der i7 ist ja drin

die anbieter sind pfeifen, die sowas verkaufen
und dann ein netzteil drin, wo man nicht aufrüsten kann...


----------



## Frischling1996 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ja ja, das kenn ich nur zu gut von meinem achso tollen Acer Laptop.

war teuer wie sau aber jetzt nicht mal mehr Minecraft abspielen früher gings noch super und jetzt aufeinmal nichtmehr. Hab am anfang auch gedach das ich mortz was hab aber das teil hat nur Probleme gemacht 2te woche war er das erste mal kapput 2 monate später gleich nochmal dann lief er, blos halt ohne leistung.


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

habe auch nen acer mit i5 430m
der hat aber ne 5850m, da kann man nicht klagen,
in 2011 war der schon schick
ging aber auch gleich mal kaputt-> festplatte, naja, kann man acer nicht wirklich ankreiden, haben auch anstandslos ne neue eingebaut
mittlerweile hab ich ne ssd drin 

grad mal im 3dmark 11 archiv geschaut
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7845951
für pentium g3220 + 7770 kann man über 3800 punkte erwarten, habe ein mittleres ergebnis gewählt
das ist gut, ziemlich sogar
hatte früher (vor 2 jahren) mit ner hd6870 und nem phenom ii x4 ein ähnliches ergebnis, aber mit 300W statt 150W
da konnte man eigentlich alles gut zocken, vieles auch sehr gut bis maximum (na klar auch die spiele von vor 2 jahren und älter)


----------



## Frischling1996 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Naja, jeder den ich kenne der ein Acer Notebook hatte musste es schon zurück schicken und bei mir hat die Reparatur 2 Monate gedauert und nacher waren kratzer am Ramen also bin ich nicht gerade so gut auf die Firma zu Sprechen.

Ja ich denke das teil wird mir erstmal reichen ich brauch ja nicht das ultra high End teil zum Gelegenheitsspielen. Also ich spiel viel aber die games Packt der Rechner (LoL, Combatarms, Minecraft unso. Wenn ich den hab vill noch Planetside 2 wenns gut läuft)


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

empfgehlen würd ich acer auch nicht
planetside 2 läuft bestimmt ganz gut


----------



## Frischling1996 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

jo wenn des läuft wäre es nice könnt mir vorstellen des anzufangen zu zocken

hab mir noch überlegt je nach dem die graka mit 2 lüftern zu kaufen und die dann später noch ein paar takte drauflegen so 100mHz lohnt sich das oder bringt das nix?


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

bringt schon was, ich mach immer oc bis zum anschlag 
musst halt rumprobieren, ab wanns instabil wird
viel passieren kann nicht, wenn du die spannung nicht erhöhst sowieso nicht
garantie ist na klar offiziell dann verwirkt
ob +100MHz klappen ist optimistisch, aber wer weiß...

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-amd-radeon-hd-7770-und-hd-7750/12/
hier haben sie eine auf über 1200MHz statt 1000MHz, nice!
dann könnten durchaus 150MHz drin sein (review ist mit vorsicht zu genießen, die haben oft handverlesene exemplare, muss aber nicht so sein)

msi afterburner ist das programm der wahl
http://www.chip.de/downloads/MSI-Afterburner_38526644.html
gibt noch x andere, aber das hier vereint für amd karten am meisten funktionen


----------



## Frischling1996 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Also die Garantie möchte ich nich verlieren aber sehr wenn diese sowieso weg ist ist es ja immer schön noch einen kleinen Leistung Schub rausholen zu können.

Ne frage sind die werte bei CB die FPS? Weil anno 2070 mit nur 30 FPS wäre net so toll ^^


----------



## dn1987p (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Viel mehr schafft die Karte nicht:
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7770 und HD 7750 (Anhang 9) - ComputerBase

Für 60fps musst du bei dem Spiel aber auch schon eine Grafikkarte jenseits der 200€-Grenze einbauen. Wäre dann ein bisschen zu viel des Guten...


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ja aber zb Crysis 2 läuft auf meinem Laptop schon mit min 25 FPS auf Hoch (ist das niedlichste was geht) bei einer Auflösung von 1600x900 da sollte mit der 7770 schon etwas mehr drin sein ich brauch ja keine 60 FPS 35 wären aber schön


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

da steht aber auch nix über settings 

ah, beim post von dn1987p sieht mans klarer

30fps in anno sind doch kein problem? ist doch kein schneller shooter

mit dem laptop ist komisch, die 7770 ist viel schneller, bestimmt andere details


----------



## max86gt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Radeon HD 5570/HD6570~HD6550m und die HD7770 ist um die 2,6x schneller 55 DirectX-11-Grafikkarten im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 28) - HT4U.net
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7770 und HD 7750 (Anhang 12) - ComputerBase da steht doch Ultra Details, was auch einiges mehr abverlangt als die hohen + das ganze wurde in FHD getestet


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Dann mehm ich einfach die kantenglättung raus und kann Crysis 2 auf ultra zocken und das flüssig für 350€ ich glaubs nicht


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

naja, als crysis 2 rauskam in 2011 war die stärkste single gpu ne gtx 580 für 400+ €
und die hd7770 bringt ca 2/3 der leistung... mehr als ordentlich, wenn man mich fragt

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium G3220,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-D3H-CF
hier ein pentium g3220 mit gtx 580, gab nur ein ergebnis, kommt aber hin, mit stärkeren cpus schafft sie etwas mehr, ist ein gesamtscore

AMD Radeon HD 7770 video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium G3220,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H81M-E
hier nochmal ein mittleres ergebnis pentium g3220 mit hd 7770

5250 zu 3840 punkte für die gtx 580, und die schluckt 250W


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

die gtx 580 ist vor allem immer noch teuer für diesen preis würde ich lieber eine r9 270x holen.


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

eindeutig,
so ist das schicksal der dicken schlachtschiffe
flugzeuge haben sie vom thron der nahrungskette gestoßen


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ich muss nochmal schauen ein Kumpel von mir hat sich vor kurzem einen Ziemlich teuren Laptop gekauft wenn der PC an diesen einigermaßen hinkommt habe ich aufjedenfall erstmal ausgesorgt weil  er wird sich so schnell keinen neuen kaufen und er hat von meinen freunden momentan den Besten PC wir zocken halt immer zusammen und bei den Games die dann gezockt werden kann dieser wahrscheinlich mithalten.

ich muss ihn nacher nochmal fragen aber ich glaube der hat eine GT 750M drin glaube 4gb grafik speicher
und einen i7 welchen genau weiß ich noch nicht wie gesagt muss noch fragen


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

hd 7770 ist sogar stärker als gtx 765m,
der i7 wird na klar sehr stark sein, fast so stark wie ein desktop i7,
außer es ist eine ulv (ultra low voltage) stromspar version, ich glaubs aber nicht, wenn daneben ne gt750m verbaut ist

-> in den meisten games wirst du vorne liegen

richtiges gaming laptop ist ein teurer spass
selbst die allerstärkste läppi karte, gtx780m, kommt nur so auf die selben werte wie ne r9 270/270x


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

er hat nen Intel Core i7-4702MQ welcher naturlich viel stärker ist wie meiner aber er hat auch einiges mehr ausgegeben

hab grade gesehen das der Pentium nur 1333er ram unterstützt geht das mit dem 1600 überhaupt oder ist die info falsch:
Intel Pentium G3220 vs Intel Core i7-4702MQ - CPUs Specs Comparison


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

oh, kann sein,  war mir nicht klar
der gleiche ram mit 1333 kostet aber sogar 5€ mehr
finde keinen,der günstiger wäre als 2 x 4GB für 60€

unterschied merkt man nicht, 1-2% gesamt performance, außer, man benutzt ne integrierte grafikeinheit


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

also kann ich auch einfach einen 1600 ram nehmen das macht nichts und was ist mit integrierter grafikeinheit gemeint?


----------



## dn1987p (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ja das macht nichts, der Arbeitsspeicher kann problemlos auch mit niedrigerem Takt benutzt werden.

Normalerweise spielt der Speichertakt und damit die Speicherbandbreite keine riesige Rolle, bei der Verwendung von APUs und damit von einer integrierten Grafikeinheit hingegen schon. Kann dir aber egal sein, du benutzt ja sowieso eine separate Grafikkarte.


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Aber sollte ich mal die Intel Grafik benutzen stürzt mir nicht gleich alles ab oder? Damit ist nur dir Leistung gemeint weil die Taktung bei GPUs Wichtig ist.


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ich könnte auch den Intel Pentium G3420 nehmen ist nur 5€ teurer und unterstützt glaub den 1600 lohnt sich der oder...?
Intel Pentium G3420 2x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

genau, das läuft auch
außerdem geht vielleicht sogar 1600MHz
im bios einstellen, vermutlich aber 800MHz, der wahre takt (1333, 1600, 2133-> alles "effektiver" takt, da es pro takt zweimal schalten kann, bei ansteigender und bei abfallender spannungsflanke), 
dann wird man sehen, kann halt abstürzen, mehr aber auch nicht, wenn man die spannung nicht raufsetzt (könnt aber auch als oc gelten, wenn in der spec steht: 1333)

kommt drauf an, wie das bios es hinschreibt mit 800=1600 und so


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

mm, soll ich dann den teureren CPU nehmen oder lieber den günstigen und wenn ich da später nen besseren kühler daraufsetzte kann man da noch übertakten?


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

welche CPUs meinst genau?
richtiges übertakten fängt bei intel erst bei i5 4670k an, ~200€
man braucht dann ein z87 board

wenn du wirklich jetzt richtung "was richtiges" gehst

i5 4440, ~150€
oder
i5  4570, ~ 160€

übertakten ist da aber auch nix, die sind aber echte vierkerner, sehr stark, derzeit für games kaum von den i7 überboten

oder 

i3 4130 ~95€
2kerner,aber smt/virtuelle  kerne

und

r9 270, ~150€

gibt welche mit einem pcie stecker, dann wäre das netzteil gut, was bisher drin ist

der ganze pc wäre dann bei 500€ angekommen, dann geht aber fast alles auf full hd und ultra und Anti Aliasing


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ja aber dann wird langsam ein bisschen teuer  brauch ich auch net. ich hab gemeint:


Intel Pentium G3220
oder
Intel Pentium G3420

lohnen sich die 5 euro?


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

eventuell, wieviel mehr takt isses denn? 100MHz?
kann man machen

edit: sind 200MHz, für nen fünfer würd ich auf jeden fall machen


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

okey dann mach ichs so der unterstützt auch den 1600 Arbeitsspreicher lohnt sich glaub schon

so siehts jetzt aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a465bad485155bcb7c7d70b1d6412fd3da152f38bd


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

sieht gut aus 
das gehäuse gibts halt erst ab 19.2. (wird erwartet) ist jetzt auch nicht so lang, wenn sichs dann aber doch wieder verschiebt...

komisch, wenn ich reingeh und nicht über dein link, sondern über gehäuse-> preis aufsteigend
isses lagernd und kostet sogar nochmal etwas weniger
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...i-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-rot_829224.html

edit: andere version kein usb 3 port an der front

in grün wärs lagernd
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-gruen_829222.html
passt halt eher zu nvidia...

oder mit silber für 25€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-silber_829220.html

in rot find ichs aber am besten, hoffentlich dauert nachher nicht alles ewig deswegen


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Liegt daran das die  erste rote Version kein USB 3.0 hat aber dann nehme ichs halt in grün ist lagernd und hat usb 3.0. Ist eigentlich egal.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory hab gesehen das wenn man noch 0:00 uhr bestellt keine Versand kosten anfallen wie sieht es mit Sonntag und Überweisung als Zahlungsart aus geht das trotzdem?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Wenn man wirklich sparen will, muss man Kompromisse machen.
Man setzt natürlich auf ein totes Pferd und aufrüsten wird schwer.
Für 175,-€ oder mit Versand ca. 200,-€ gibt es durchaus erträgliche
Leistung, wenn ich mir den Prozessor hier bewertet anschaue:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2011/test-amd-a6-3650-vs.-intel-core-i3-2100/15/

Mit der onboard Grafikkarte kommt man erstmal hin, ansonsten mußt
Du aufrüsten. Ob der Arbeitsspeicher paßt, weiß ich nicht, man
könnte auch auf 8GB gehen, kosten nicht viel mehr. Und eine kleine
SSD fürs Betrioebssystem wirkt Wunder. 64 GB kosten nix mehr.

AMD A6-3650, 4x 2.60GHz, boxed (AD3650WNGXBOX) ab €45,42
MSI A55M-P33, A55 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7786-010R) ab €39,50
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) ab €34,99
LC-Power Pro-906B Airduct, 400W ATX ab €28,97
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B) ab €12,99
Seagate DB35 7200.2 160GB, IDE (ST3160212ACE) ab €13,50

Summe: 175,-€


Aufrüsten:
ASUS R7260-1GD5, Radeon R7 260, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05I0-M0NA00) ab €101,65
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/amd-radeon-r7-260-im-test/9/


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Hey ich glaube der titel des Themas ist ein bisschen irre führend da er nicht mehr passt wir sind bei einem 350€ Rechner angekommen und sind nurnoch bei der Feinabstimmung der Teile auch wenn wie ich meine alles jetzt alles komplett ist. 

Trotzdem danke für die mühe.

das ist der Link zu den Teilen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a465bad485155bcb7c7d70b1d6412fd3da152f38bd


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*



Frischling1996 schrieb:


> Hey ich glaube der titel des Themas ist ein bisschen irre führend da er nicht mehr passt wir sind bei einem 350€ Rechner angekommen
> 
> das ist der Link zu den Teilen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a465bad485155bcb7c7d70b1d6412fd3da152f38bd


Ich hatte es gelesen, wollte Dich aber trotzdem zurück zur sparsamen Vernunft bewegen.
Die Auswahl ist gut, weil langfristig aufrüstbar. Sockel 1150 bietet Platz für schöne Prozessoren.
Ich würde ein Board nehmen, was Dir in drei oder vier Jahren Platz für einen Xeon-1230 bietet.
Und heute wärst Du mit solchen Prozessoren ganz weit vorne:
Intel Core i3 4130 2x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i3-4340-4330-4130_5.html#sect0

Und um Aufrüstbar zu bleiben, wären 400Watt für spätere Grafikkarten auch zu bedenken:
400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

könnte er auf dem board und das nt würd auch noch ne r9 270 mit einem pcie 6pin anschluss gut versorgen, und stärkere karten der zukunft mit weniger als 150W ebenfalls
alles in allem keine schlechten tips, aber für die 350€ isser glaub sehr gut bedient


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ja mehr brauch ich net in 4 Jahren kauf ich mir dann ein richtig gutes Sytem. Monentan hab ich eh nicht soviel zeit zum zocken und zum gelegenheits spielen reicht der alle mal


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ich glaub ich nehme das Rote Case ohne USB 3.0 Das Mainboard hat ja hinten 2 Anschlüsse und mehr brauch ich sowieso nicht so bekomm ich das rote und es ist auch noch billiger 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220211813b5d75ae8f2627219b8d922ffb71f505c8a80

weiß aber net welche version von der 7770 ich nehmen soll die MSi Gigabyte Sapphrie oder HIS 

die günstigste ist die MSI die am höchsten getaktete die Gigabyte und die am meisten verkaufte die HIS


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

schwer zu sagen, nimm doch die gigabyte, sind nur 50MHz, aber immerhin
selber oc willst ja erst nicht, oder?
oder nimm die schönste


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Praktisch wäre halt wenn ich wüsste wies von der lautstärke her ausschaut also die ist mir normal nicht so wichtig aber ein anderes richtiges Kriterium gibts nicht


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

die kühler sehen aber alle gleich aus, alle so ein strahlenförmiges aluguss ding mit nem lüfter obendrauf
glaube auch eh nicht, dass die laut werden, ~85W hält sich in grenzen


----------



## Frischling1996 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ich glaub ich nehme die Gigabyte die ist am günstigsten und hat den größten Lüfter drauf außerdem ist die schon übertaktet.

die 350 Watt müssten locker langen denk ich mal die GPU zieht ja wie du grade gesagt hast nur 85W


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

netzteil langt locker, die gigabyte karte find ich auch am besten


----------



## Frischling1996 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

habe jetzt bestellt mal schaun wann alles da ist. Brauche ich sonst noch kabel oder ist alles dabei? Monitor kauf ich bei Amazon


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ui, nice! bin echt gespannt, wies dir gefällt, und wie schnell alles wirklich dann ist 
die 3dmark11 ergebnisse vom vergleichbaren setup sahen aber sehr gut aus, fand ich

kabel sollte alles drin sein, außer vielleicht zum monitor

da bestellst auch gleich einen? nice!
was für? oder warteste da noch?


----------



## Frischling1996 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ja wenn alles läuft lass ich mal den 3dmark drüber und hau die ergebnisse mal rein

Monitor wird Wahrscheinlich http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VN247H-LE...e=UTF8&qid=1392556361&sr=1-6&keywords=monitor der hier.

Ips hat zwar ein schönes bild aber zum zocken ist der glaub die bessere Wahl


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

3d mark 13 firestrike ist aber so ne sache mit 1GB ram auf der karte,
wird man dann sehen

meine hd 6870er waren da nicht so gut, ram übergelaufen (der benchmark haut aber auch bös auf die pauke)

3dmark11 waren die stark, ~p4000 punkte, zu dritt über p10000


----------



## Frischling1996 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

ja werde mal schaun was das ding so leistet bekomme die teile hoffentlich noch die Woche weil ich hab mit Vorkasse bezahlt und des verzögert sich ja immer


----------



## Frischling1996 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Also erstmal das Teil ist fertig und läuft schonmal 

Gebanchmarkt habe ich jetzt noch nicht aber laufen tut alles. Crysis 2 Schafft er auf Extrem ohne vSync (2. höchste Einstellung) Ultra geht zwar auch auch aber da geht die Framerate auch mal auf 25 runter. Ist aber ganz Okey für 1080p


----------



## BertB (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

klingt gut 
nice!
crysis 2 war auch lange eins der forderndsten games überhaupt, war immer einer der standardbenchmarks in allen blättern
jetzt isses halt crysis 3


----------



## Frischling1996 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

joa ist gut aus und bockt auch für mich langt er alle mal für die Zukunft wäre eventuell BF4 auf mittel noch interessant und ich geh mal davon auf das BF3 auch auf extrem läuft weil das drüfte nicht anspruchsvoller sein als Crysis 2


----------



## Frischling1996 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

hab noch ein paar Games getestet 

- Minecraft (Super Flussig) 60FPS selbst auf max Renderdistance
- LoL 60FPS auf Höchsten Einstellungen

(von einer externen 3.0 HDD)
- Avatar höchste Einstellungen 60FPS droppt manchmal auf 41 und erzeugt einen Mikro Ruckler insgesammt lauft es aber Super.
- Saints Row 3 Läuft sauber auf low-mittel auf ultra ist das umkucken unsauber und mühevoll sieht auch auf Low am besten aus keine Ahnung wieso.
- Assassins Creed Brotherhood läuft auf Höchsten Einstellungen aber beim Schnellen umschauen Ruckelt es. Eigentlich auch 60-40FPS

Werde die Spiele warscheinlich auf die Interne Kopieren und mal schaun obs noch flüssiger wird.


----------



## Frischling1996 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Soo hab mal den 3D mark drauf los gelassen ich hab die GPU minimal übertaktet auf 1150 und 1150 ohne Volterhöhung

AMD Radeon HD 7770 video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium G3420,ASRock H81M-HDS ich kenne mich da ja nicht so aus aber ich denke das kann sich für 350€ sehen lassen 
was meint ihr?

ich glaub ich hab nur die Demo von dem Benchmark weil ich konnte die Einstellungen nicht änder also kann auch sein das blos in 1280x1024
im benchmark sah es aber nicht so aus


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Sieht doch ordentlich aus.  Benchmarkrekorde wirst du natürlich keine aufstellen, aber für das Geld ist das System sehr ordentlich, P/L-mässig hast du da echt was.


----------



## Frischling1996 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Danke ,War mir klar ich brauch eh nicht soviel Leistung wollte aber was fürs Geld haben.
Hätte noch ne frage beim ram steht 800Mhz hat das was zu sagen weil ich hab eigentlich 1600er drin muss ich den noch wo hochstellen?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

EDIT: Hier stand Bullsh33t.


----------



## Frischling1996 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ah okey danke. dann passts ja


----------



## Frischling1996 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

habs noch ein bisschen weiter getrieben und den GPU Speicher auf 1300 gesetzt AMD Radeon HD 7770 video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium G3420,ASRock H81M-HDS wird immer besser 

ich glaub ich lass es jetzt lieber ich weiß nicht wie weit ich es treiben darf mit dem übertakten max ist:
Core Clock 1320
Memory Clock 1500


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Das 'T' nennt sich Command Rate.
Und es bedeutet *nicht *2T=2 Aktionen pro Takt und 1T=1 Aktion pro Takt.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die *Command Rate* (zu deutsch Befehlsrate) ist die Latenzzeit, welche bei der Auswahl der einzelnen Speicherchips benötigt wird [...]



Die Command Rate bestimmt also, wie lange  das Speicherbank Adressierungssignal anliegt, bevor es weiter geht.
Liegt das Signal zu kurz an, kommt es zu Fehlern. Liegt es länger an, verliert man minimal Zeit.

1T ist also besser als 2T.
Meistens kann man problemlos 1T benutzen, bei Problemen auf 2T zurück gehen.


Dass in cpu-z 800MHz ausgelesen wird, der Ram aber als DDR 1600 läuft liegt an dem DDR. Double Data Rate. Real sind es zwar nur 800 MHz, effektiv sind es aber 1600 MHz.
Die 800MHz sind eigentlich auch nicht der Takt der Speicherchips, sondern die des I/O. Die Speicherchips selbst takten nur mit 1/4 des I/O Taktes. (vgl. Tabelle hier) 
Aber das geht hier dann langsam zu weit. 


@TE:
Solange du an der Spannung nix machst, kannst du nix kaputt machen.
Irgendwann schmiert dir dann der Benchmark oder gleich der ganze PC ab. Dann einfach den Takt wieder etwas senken. (Oder die Spannung erhöhen. Aber dabei musst du vorsichtig sein.)


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ach verdammt, schon wieder was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Frischling1996 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

also bei meinem Ram stimmt trotzdem alles oder? Bei der taktung Spiel ich noch ein bisschen rum eigentlich ist noch luft weil heiß wird die gpu nicht unter volllast nichtmal 50grad


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mini PC für 100€ ?*

Ja klar, bei deinem Ram passt alles.
DDR3 1600, also effektiv 1600MHz, macht real in cpu-z 800MHz. Alles in bester Ordnung.


----------

